# BFN on Friday



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Girls I don't post very often but look at the posts often. We had a bfn on Friday and we are gutted, I feel like I have lost a big part of me. The stuffing has been knocked out of me, on my first attempt I got pregnant but lost it  soon after and I think this feels just as bad I feel like shouting and screaming at people, nobody knows how I feel. Except you guys thank God for the internet and my dh's great idea of buying me a laptop for my birthday. I'm sure I'll feel better soon isn't it wonderful how we find the strength to keep picking ourselves up and keep our spirits up eventually.

LOL Keli


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi keli i just wanted to send you abig  . i know how you are feeling hun after my tx failed i didnt know what to do but  now a few months on i feel so much stronger and ready to start again . hang in there love paula


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi keli

sending you big     i felt the same after my second tx failed but i'm sure in time you will feel much stronger hun

pam xx


----------



## rabbit (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi there

I had a BFN too on Friday and feel awful; It is such a shock even when you know the odds aren't great; Going through all the physical, emotional and financial still to be no further forward is really tough.

I cannot utter any words of wisdom as I am lost for them at the moment.

Just wanted to let you know you are not alone in this murky pool of infertility.

Take carex


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls thank you soo much for your replies, they really do help, we have 11 frosties so we will probably use those although I haven't got a clue what happens, we will have to use a medicated cycle because my periods are so irregular. So if anyone has any advice that would be great. 

LOL Keli


----------



## sweetlove2 (Sep 15, 2004)

After a failed ivf cycle how long does one has to wait for before AF comes? Do tell me girls.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi sweet love  

after my first failed ivf af showed up during the 2ww, but the second cycle it was 22 days post transfer before af showed. hope this has helped a little

pam xx


----------

